# Sacral pump.



## white belt (Jan 17, 2003)

I have some "methods" I use to initiate circulation upward to the upper torso and head.  This is while holding various postures such as ball holding/post stance and types of horse stances.  I don't believe in "mysticism", just good old fashioned internal organ/glandular wringing and stimulation for mental clarity and physical health.  Anybody else interested in sharing SAFE methodology?

Respectfully,
white belt


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

I've heard of the sacral pump before. We used to stand and do ball-holding meditation in Tai Chi.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 18, 2003)

Happily.  There's been way too much mysticism and hype when it comes to this subject and these have led some people to think that the whole notion of chi is so much bull.  They've thrown out the baby with the bathwater.  Maybe this kind of discussion will help.


----------



## white belt (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for replying!

I was concerned after posting because of the words "organ" and "wringing" in my first post.  I thought "Oh man, I hope (fill in the blank) doesn't get on here and start tossing crap like a monkey!  You guys have restored my faith in mankind.

I have joked around on some of my other posts about DKI NTKOs, etc., but I know first hand that the arts of energy manipulation are one of the least understood and most maligned topics in all of Martial Arts.  I think part of this is due to poor translation from Asian to Western language.  Some "entreprenuers" have used this circumstance to sell "Yogic Amway" for decades.  That sucks.  Good things then get left on the shelf mistaken for the empty box.

Onto the "sacral pump", of which I will refer to as the SP from here in.  Am I understanding correctly that the rocking or repetitive tilting of the pelvis, coordinated with the breath and various muscles tensings, is the same as the SP?  I have assumed so and have been doing various versions to lightly squeeze lymph, synovial fluid etc. into the recesses of my body where gravity normally opposes such circulation.  I ask this question on the forum because some Bagua Chang, Chi Kung and Yogic resources seem to hover vaguely in the same neighborhood of reference.  That word VAGUELY is the demon of all text and teacher reference.  The commonalities I have found are then felt to be the substantiated parts of methodology.  I have had some personal teaching, with some pleasing results in the past, but I know, as with any Martial study, refinement is for eternity and the clock is ticking.  There are no qualified teachers in my area and I think my TKD GM is concerned I might pop my cranium or something and is being "to himself" a bit on the subject.  I think he is doing so again out of safety concerns.  I know some numbn@*$ts would squeeze their neck muscles too tight and die of aneurism.  Of this and other dangers I am very well aware.  I am in my forties and have a 6 month old boy.  I want to give my son a vigorous man to play with, as much as possible, as we age.  I feel pretty damn good and have been told I move like a 20 year old, but one left turn and the bad neighborhhod of old age awaits with a traffic jam. That alone points to my level of caution concerning this topic.  Maybe I am doing fine at the level I am at or maybe things could be slightly accelerated with a little tweaking.  Maybe I myself might have an unexplored insight for someone.  Answers?  Thoughts?  Questions?

white belt


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 18, 2003)

You're correct about the sacral pump.  There are many forms of chigong.  Where did you learn it?  I will help if I can.


----------



## white belt (Jan 18, 2003)

Yilisifu,

Don't wince or unplug your computer!  Some with the CMQ (Chung Moo Quan) "cult" guys and a little with my TKD GM.  The CMQ version was based around open palm, horse stance variations and the Bagua circle walk.  The circle walk was using a "toes in" step over all others.  I recognized the signifigance of this when seeing Fukien toe in stances.  A similar platform for body dynamics in my 
view.

My TKD version is more from a stationary stance that is a slight toes in similar to Sam Chien (Sanchin) stance of Fukien/Okinawa origin and a toes forward wider horse stance.  The lifting of the muscles around the perineum on exhale, the deep belly out on inhale and the neck being relaxed at all times were the main points primarily.

For all the pseudo chop chop at CMQ, I did get some good benefits in a couple of key areas of practice.  The breathing forms and circle walk being two.  They really pushed the low walking with tailbone up after a gradual progression down.  I noticed the SP happening during the walk, on each side individually, when alternating steps due to the extra low walking stance.  More than a few times I experienced a heavy euphoria centralized around the lower forehead after practice.  A deep opiate like buzz that I credited to the pineal and/or pituitary gland being stimulated.  They would usually onset quickly and dissipate gradually over a 15-30 minute period.  I saw the awkwardness in having these pop up with little notice and backed off a bit on frequency and duration of these forms practices.  The TKD versions are more subtle in sensory attenuation and really make my bones and limbs feel light and hollow.  Forms practice is effortless afterward.  The mental grip or focus I  have is better too.

Rather than leave an answer of "this source or that", I wanted to share some of my personal experiences to give a better feel of where I am at presently.

I have checked out Mantak Chia's works and I feel he is trying to keep a shroud of mystical mystery, on purpose, surrounding these type exercises.  Constellation energies and earth energies much like cosmic rays or something.   I don't want to sift through the mysticism to get down to basic engineering concepts.  Very annoying.  21st century terms would be just fine.

Thanks,
white belt


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

